# No longer a Film/TV music virgin



## robh (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I was given the opportunity to write some music cues for a TV show over the summer, and last Friday was the show's first airing (ER Vets on CMT). Five of my cues were used, so as you can imagine being my first "job" at how pleased I am right now. ("First time" is always the most memorable, I guess. :wink: )

That coupled with the Covenant Award nominations, I had a great week!

Rob


----------



## anogo (Sep 22, 2010)

That's great! Congratulations!

I've only had a few things on TV, but it was a thrill for me.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 22, 2010)

Bryan T @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> A documentary I did music for is being picked up by HBO, so I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing that on TV, too.



Shh, I don't think we're supposed to say that yet.


----------



## Lex (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats Rob!

aLex


----------



## anogo (Sep 22, 2010)

Jasper Blunk @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> Bryan T @ Wed Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > A documentary I did music for is being picked up by HBO, so I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing that on TV, too.
> ...




And . . . edited.

I didn't know you posted on this forum. Someday, we should actually meet!


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats Rob!


----------



## anogo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how royalties work in Canada, but do verify that an accurate cue sheet is submitted to your PRO. Then you can buy us a round of coffees when the checks start coming in.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Rob, congratulations. Good work, good success!


----------



## robh (Sep 23, 2010)

Bryan T @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> I'm not sure how royalties work in Canada, but do verify that an accurate cue sheet is submitted to your PRO. Then you can buy us a round of coffees when the checks start coming in.


Royalties? PRO's? huh?







(Scared ya, didn't I!)

Yep, I'm doing what I can to stay on top of that, although I am confident it's being handled correctly.

Rob

P.S. Coffee?


----------



## anogo (Sep 23, 2010)

robh @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> Yep, I'm doing what I can to stay on top of that, although I am confident it's being handled correctly.



Just keep in mind that there really aren't any strong incentives for others to watch out for you. I've been involved in a few projects where it has taken over a year to sort out cue sheet issues due to others' laziness/incompetence.



> P.S. Coffee?



I'd drink a gluten-free beer, if you know of a good one.


----------

